# Video- Bailey's new trick!



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

I started training my puppy when she was about 6 months old (3 months ago). I started her training really late because I had no idea how to start. After her first puppy class her and I both got the hang of it! She is progressing so much every day! She is such a smart puppy and is always exceeding my expectations. Here is her new trick "put your toys away". And thank you everyone for the video editing advice! Here is our first video.

Bailey the Trickster - YouTube


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job!!!! You are beautiful as well as smart Bailey!!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Great job! That's one trick I've been meaning to, but haven't taught Leila yet. She does a better job taking her toys out of the toy box instead, haha! You did great with the video too! I wish I could hear you telling her what to do though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

very cute! This is also one of my favorite tricks of Obi's  great job!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job Bailey....your so cute and smart! :clap:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So good! Job well done, Bailey!! You're a smart little baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job, Bailey! Smart and adorable! What a winning combination!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yea!! Great job! I need to teach this to Riley!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic You Did Great Little one. I Loved this Video.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm sending Blaze to you for training! It looks like a toddler lives he; he has toys spread everywhere!!!

That is so cute - just precious.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm getting really jealous of all you great trainers out there! Great Job!!!


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm sending Blaze to you for training! It looks like a toddler lives he; he has toys spread everywhere!!!
> 
> That is so cute - just precious.


Aww, I would seriously love to get my hands on some of these adorable puppies to train!! hehe. If only I could find people in my area. I absolutely love working with my puppy.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

aww, so good job. You are so beautiful too :heart:


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Tashulia25 said:


> aww, so good job. You are so beautiful too :heart:


Aww, aren't you sweet? I tried to stay out of the frame, but obviously I didn't succeed! lol. She needs so much direction still it's hard to have her do her tricks without me right in her face doing it with her. hehe.


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Great job! That's one trick I've been meaning to, but haven't taught Leila yet. She does a better job taking her toys out of the toy box instead, haha! You did great with the video too! I wish I could hear you telling her what to do though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pam, I took a quick video of Bailey doing the trick again with my voice. That way you can hear what I'm telling her to do! Hope it helps! You'll notice at this point I have to give her a treat for every toy she drops in the container. Eventually, I'd like her to put several toys away before I hand out the treat. I'm working on it.  Here is the link.
Training Bailey to put her toys away - YouTube


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Great job Bailey! You are cute and smart :wub:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Jamiemarie said:


> Pam, I took a quick video of Bailey doing the trick again with my voice. That way you can hear what I'm telling her to do! Hope it helps! You'll notice at this point I have to give her a treat for every toy she drops in the container. Eventually, I'd like her to put several toys away before I hand out the treat. I'm working on it.  Here is the link.
> Training Bailey to put her toys away - YouTube


Great job, Bailey!! You're so cute and smart!

Thanks for doing it again so I could hear! I was wondering what the command was for getting her to get the toys and then putting them away. Do you mind if I ask you how you originally taught those commands? I was thinking of holding up a treat when Leila gets to the box so she would drop the toy. Is that how you started? But I don't have any ideas about how to get her to go pick up the toys and bring them. You're very pretty and have a sweet voice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

OK, so I tried a few different ways. I'll describe step by the step the way I found worked best.

1. To get her to bring me a toy I used the command "get your baby". Obviously this is just a cutesy command I made up but you could use anything you like. Get your toy would work.
2. She wouldn't bring me the toy at first. So I brought the toy right next to me. She wanted to play so every time she picked it up I clicked my clicker and said YES!
3. Every time I said "get your baby" I would point to the toy or touch it. She got the hint fairly quickly that it meant grab your toy and you'll get a treat! lol. This is much harder to do when the toy is not right next to you so make sure it's within a foot of you on the ground. 
4. Sometimes I would toss the toy a few feet away saying "go get your baby". Automatically she would bring it to me because she wanted to play. Then she would get a treat. Do this enough and she will get the idea.
5. Then once she was bringing me her toy I added "put it away".
6. This was the hardest part. Before using the actual verbal command I would just put my hand out for her to bring me the toy. When she handed it over I would drop her treat IN the toy box! She would fish it out of the toy box right away.
7. Here's the genius part... Because you're dropping her treat in the toybox eventually she will have her toy in her mouth and will drop it in the toybox to retrieve her treat. Then you praise her like crazy and click your clicker! Trust me it will happen eventually. 
8. I kept dropping the treat in the toybox and she kept dropping the toy in it to retrieve the treat. It's really crazy how it works.
9. Then add your command in "Put it away". Or whatever phrase you'd like to use.

With repetition Bailey was then dropping the same small toy into the toybox on a regular basis. I started adding one more toy at a time. This was hard for her because she kept going back to her original toy. Finally once she dropped her first toy in the box I would take it out and hide it under my arm so she would pick up the next toy. For some reason she was fixated on the first toy and it took a while to make her bring a different toy to me. The toys still need to be fairly close to us on the ground for her to do this trick. Eventually I'd like to be able to spread the toys around the room and do it, but she is still learning so that will take some time. 

Does that all make sense?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How adorable -- and soooooooooooooooo SMART!!!


----------

